# WAT AMP WILL PUSH MY 2 12" KICKER CVR



## pedroe80513s (Oct 15, 2007)

NEED HELP DONT KNOW WAT TO BUY


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pedroe80513s_@Feb 9 2009, 09:11 PM~12957521
> *NEED HELP DONT KNOW WAT TO BUY
> *


general rule of thumb..as long as the RMS wattage on the subs are the same as RMS output power of the amp...you're good to go! that's for ideal conditions, provides clean power to the subs for optimal sounds.

i've always been a fan of the jl monoblock series amps. can't go wrong with those!

good luck...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pedroe80513s_@Feb 9 2009, 10:11 PM~12957521
> *NEED HELP DONT KNOW WAT TO BUY
> *


why not kicker


----------



## pedroe80513s (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 9 2009, 11:11 PM~12958629
> *why not kicker
> *


but i dont really understand all the rms shit so i dont know wat type and how many watts


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pedroe80513s_@Feb 10 2009, 04:47 PM~12964065
> *but i dont really understand all the rms shit so i dont know wat type and how many watts
> *


FIRST THNGS FIRST, WHAT IS IT GOING INTO CAR, THAT BIKE I SEE THERE IN YOUR AVATAR


----------



## Firtyfwee (Feb 10, 2009)

2 ohm 4 ohm kicker box? ported, sealed?


----------



## pedroe80513s (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Firtyfwee_@Feb 10 2009, 03:39 PM~12964508
> *2 ohm 4 ohm kicker box? ported, sealed?
> *


i think its 4ohms in a kicker ported box


----------



## pedroe80513s (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 10 2009, 03:11 PM~12964276
> *FIRST THNGS FIRST, WHAT IS IT GOING INTO  CAR, THAT BIKE I SEE THERE IN YOUR AVATAR
> *


its going in my 89 deville


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

> *i've always been a fan of the jl monoblock series amps. can't go wrong with those!*


overpriced... :uh: ...


so you've got 2 cvr 12's, they would be dual voice coil subs. you say you think their 4ohms so if you get a monoblock you need something thats 1ohm stable if you wire them parellel parellel. i think the rms on those subs are like 350-450 watts so find somethin in the 700-900 watt range. personally i'd say go ported cuz 1-they'd b louder, 2- you could put more power on them. as far as what to buy to push them that all depends on how much you want to spend. everybody has their favorite brands and will try to tell you that's what you should get. just do some research and check places like e-bay and places like that.


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by incman78_@Feb 11 2009, 07:31 PM~12978033
> *overpriced... :uh: ...
> 
> *


yea...they are a bit expensive...but very reliable. can't go wrong with jl audio. well worth the extra chips in my opinion...


----------



## pedroe80513s (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by incman78_@Feb 11 2009, 08:31 PM~12978033
> *overpriced... :uh: ...
> so you've got 2 cvr 12's, they would be dual voice coil subs. you say you think their 4ohms so if you get a monoblock you need something thats 1ohm stable if you wire them parellel parellel. i think the rms on those subs are like 350-450 watts so find somethin in the 700-900 watt range. personally i'd say go ported cuz 1-they'd b louder, 2- you could put more power on them. as far as what to buy to push them that all depends on how much you want to spend. everybody has their favorite brands and will try to tell you that's what you should get. just do some research and check places like e-bay and places like that.
> *


is the 700-900 range the rms or the amount the amp says


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

that would be the rms of what the amp you need should put out since thats roughly the rms of the subs you have. now depending on what type of box you put them in, you could actually get away with using a little bit more power. but if i was runnin those subs i just go with somethin close to what they're rated at.


----------



## pedroe80513s (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by incman78_@Feb 13 2009, 06:05 PM~12996937
> *that would be the rms of what the amp you need should put out since thats roughly the rms of the subs you have. now depending on what type of box you put them in, you could actually get away with using a little bit more power. but if i was runnin those subs i just go with somethin close to what they're rated at.
> *


its in the kicker ported box... it has the big round port on the side


----------



## Firtyfwee (Feb 10, 2009)

500.1 from kicker would be a good fit 
you could go 750.1 but you will be pushing the subs to thier limits both have reasonable prices

http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/Pr...ufacturerID=622


----------



## Firtyfwee (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Firtyfwee_@Feb 18 2009, 12:29 AM~13035103
> *500.1 from kicker would be a good fit
> you could go 750.1 but you will be pushing the subs to thier limits both have reasonable prices
> 
> ...




actually i forgot it was 4 ohm 

this will do better once its at 1 ohm
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/Pr...ProductID=19391


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firtyfwee_@Feb 18 2009, 12:29 AM~13035103
> *500.1 from kicker would be a good fit
> you could go 750.1 but you will be pushing the subs to thier limits both have reasonable prices
> 
> ...


Should be fine.. I fed my kicker cvr12 460wRMS vented in 2.25 cubes. It handled it pretty good.


----------



## pedroe80513s (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Firtyfwee_@Feb 17 2009, 10:32 PM~13035137
> *actually i forgot it was 4 ohm
> 
> this will do better once its at 1 ohm
> ...


idk wat all that ohm numbers mean


----------



## Firtyfwee (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pedroe80513s_@Feb 19 2009, 12:38 AM~13046194
> *idk wat all that ohm numbers mean
> *


2 cvr 12s has an rms limit of 800 i believe the 750.1 kicker is usually rated above 900 so its walking tall in accordance to the limit 750 from the Hifonics would be safer and nearly on the dot. I dont know how to bridge from 4 ohm to 1 ohm but i know it can be done from reading a bunch of stuff online. Some members have a diagram of how it can be done im still pretty unknowledgable to most things about car audio lol


----------

